# ruger 10/22 crown repair??



## biggdogg (Apr 11, 2008)

my father in law was given a ruger 10/22 carbine about 8 years ago by his f-i-l. being the "gun collector" that my f-i-l is, this poor old rifle sat under his bed until 2 weeks ago when he decided i needed to keep it in my safe. it took me 2 hours to clean this thing of the 8 years of dust it collected and the fact it probably hadn't been cleaned in 15 years made the innards pretty nasty.  anyways, question is, the crown looks pretty bad, like someone stuck something metal n it and scarred it up pretty good. i haven't shot it so i have no idea how bad it really is, but how can i fix or get it fixed. it kills me to see such a sweet little gun get neglected so badly.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 11, 2008)

biggdogg said:


> my father in law was given a ruger 10/22 carbine about 8 years ago by his f-i-l. being the "gun collector" that my f-i-l is, this poor old rifle sat under his bed until 2 weeks ago when he decided i needed to keep it in my safe. it took me 2 hours to clean this thing of the 8 years of dust it collected and the fact it probably hadn't been cleaned in 15 years made the innards pretty nasty.  anyways, question is, the crown looks pretty bad, like someone stuck something metal n it and scarred it up pretty good. i haven't shot it so i have no idea how bad it really is, but how can i fix or get it fixed. it kills me to see such a sweet little gun get neglected so badly.


www.rimfirecentral.com

Check the 10-22 forum out.. I'm sure those people could point you in the right direction.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 11, 2008)

get a barrel fom someone who has installed a bull or just get a bull an go custom .....lots of options in this lil gun ....fun to clean er up an see if the resurection is possible.....


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 16, 2008)

midway usa has new factory 10/22 ruger barrels for I think its $35 for blue and $55 for stainless
Skip


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 17, 2008)

Brass round head screw and lapping compound and a slow drill.
It ain't rocket science but they sure sell it as....
I cut down a marlin 336 and saw a bunch of high $$ gadgets to do the job...30 minutes scrounging the shop to make a tool produced 3" groups out a 16" barrel at 100 yards w/ a 4x scope... when the 4x reticle at 100 covers the entire target...

cw


----------



## Big7 (Apr 18, 2008)

Get (2)  5/16" ball shaped mounted stones from the parts store.

Use a very slow drill with steady, even, pressure. For the first round, go as deep as needed to get rid of the bad stuff. For
the second round take another "new" stone and finish it up.

The first one will wear some, so you will need to follow with a new stone. Make sure to stay on center. If you get it off, it will be a trip
to the gunsmith or machine shop to get it right. It's not hard to do and the mounted stones are cheap. One or two bucks each. Try
to find a hard, fine grained stone. The good ones are usually white
or pink. TAKE YOUR TIME!
Good Luck


----------

